
Ask HN: Why is WhatsApp hiring machine learning engineers? - s1t5
Example - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;jobs&#x2F;view&#x2F;1988703219&#x2F;
======
topicseed
Probably nothing to do with message contents. But rather data analytics and
prediction, I would assume.

~~~
s1t5
The job description doesn't sound like analytics at all, it's for a software
engineer with machine learning experience.

------
1cvmask
So they can “read” message types as in video etc....???

